# Explosion



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2023)

I found an old piece of some type of burl that I had started on a long time ago. I figured I might as well go ahead and try to complete it today. Well, it had a different idea, and while I was trying to turn it enough to determine the wood species, it literally exploded and left only the tenon piece in the chuck. Also, the tenon held quite well considering it was not a rould tenon, with about half of it not being there.

Sorry about not having any before pictures, but these will show it perfectly. 











The way it separated it looks more like an Onion burl rather than the one having eyes. I might glue it together and try again as I would very much to know what the wood is. The color in the last picture looks like a very old piece of Eucalyptus. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 5, 2023)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I would very muke to know what


Did you just invent a whole new word!?!? Muke. Combination of much and like. Nice. I very muke that!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2023)

hmmvbreaker said:


> Did you just invent a whole new word!?!? Muke. Combination of much and like. Nice. I very muke that!


Waa chu talkin bout, Man??? I just did a re look at this thread and saw a typo and made that change. Then I saw your comment and, 'Shucks', I did write that. Man, I gotta be more careful how I present myself.

Just now, went to the first post, and found another new word. It's in the first paragraph Rould; noun - a new type of tenon design for holding a piece of wood in Chuck Jaws only in Jerry's shop. Etimology - 8:33am 1-5-2022. .................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2023)

hmmvbreaker said:


> Did you just invent a whole new word!?!? Muke. Combination of much and like. Nice. I very muke that!


Much and Like work well. That's all I got. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## scootac (Jan 5, 2023)

hmmvbreaker said:


> Did you just invent a whole new word!?!? Muke. Combination of much and like. Nice. I very muke that!


Who of us hasn't invented a new word or 2 in the shop???

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 5, 2023)

scootac said:


> Who of us hasn't invented a new word or 2 in the shop???


I certainly have! Most of mine can't be used here though.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

